# SSRIs and recreational drugs



## higgleop (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello, I plan on asking my doctor to put me on an SSRI (I seriously doubt he'll have any qualms as I've been on antipsychotics before and my psychologist reccomended me to start some type of antidepressant). However, I was wondering what any possible reactions with the marijuana, alcohol and cocaine would be. I understand that an SSRI can block the effects of ectacy but that's not an issue anyway. 
I use weed on a daily basis and get drunk maybe twice a week (its how I deal with SA and make friends) as well as occasional cocaine use. I'm not looking for moral advice, I just want to know if there will be medical problems if I mix these substances with an SSRI (probably Zoloft).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ask your pharmacy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

As for the SSRI, you'll have no problem getting one. Docs, even GPs, hand them out like candy to anybody who asks. Asking for an SSRI and not getting one is about as common as spotting Elvis & Big Foot having lunch together.



Noca said:


> ask your pharmacy


I wonder how often a pharmacist is asked: "Is it OK if I snort coke with this?" You could post that question to sci.med.pharmacy if you prefer not to ask such a thing face to face with your own pharmacist.

Yes, you can mix SSRIs with alcohol. My brother thoroughly tested that combo for a few years. Drug companies warn you not to as their lawyers told them to cover their ***, as you don't want to be sued when some fool washes down his Zoloft with a bottle of Jack Daniels and then sues the drug maker after he wraps his car around a tree.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I use to be on Paxil when i smoked weed like everyday couple times a day. I didn't notice any side effects. None at all.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

no one here seems to know the effect coke has on it so... my answer still stands


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=108959

Since the thread is rather long, I'll post their disclaimer here incase someone doesn't bother to read it and ends up dead.

*FAQ: Antidepressants and Recreational Drugs
(including pharmaceuticals of recreational value)
*
_DISCLAIMER: This drug interaction table is based on medical literature, anecdotal,
and theoretical data gathered by author and is not necessarily accurate. The author
can not be held responsible for possible inaccurate/incorrect data.
_



> *Amphetamines (Methamphetamine, Adderall, Dexedrine), Ritalin (methylphenidate), Cocaine, 4-MAr (4-methylaminorex, sometimes called 'ice' or 'euphoria'):* The effects of these drugs on someone taking an SSRI will not be significantly different. With the amphetamines, especially methamphetamine, there will be less 'loveyness' but overall, the high will remain unchanged. This is a safe combination overall, and you should still be able to get high from these stimulants while on an SSRI.


Hopefully linking to a message board devoted to recreational drug use won't be a problem, bluelight is mainly focused on harm reduction and the correcting of misinformation. I am amused by the section on MAOIs. They could have cut out a lengthy description of the different recreational drug classes and interactions with an MAOI by stating: Besides distilled liquors, don't touch anything. :lol


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

higgleop said:


> Hello, I plan on asking my doctor to put me on an SSRI (I seriously doubt he'll have any qualms as I've been on antipsychotics before and my psychologist reccomended me to start some type of antidepressant). However, I was wondering what any possible reactions with the marijuana, alcohol and cocaine would be. I understand that an SSRI can block the effects of ectacy but that's not an issue anyway.
> I use weed on a daily basis and get drunk maybe twice a week (its how I deal with SA and make friends) as well as occasional cocaine use. I'm not looking for moral advice, I just want to know if there will be medical problems if I mix these substances with an SSRI (probably Zoloft).


I've done all 3 on Zoloft. Drinking was fine. Smoking was fine. Cocaine was fine. However, as a general rule of thumb, you wanna wait 6-8 weeks before you start drinking or smoking or anything else, simply because if you choose to take other substances while on the SSRI, the inhibition of the reuptake will be altered, so it's best to give it time to work (6-8 weeks) before you actually start taking other substances.

You gotta keep in mind, however, that just because it was fine with me, doesn't mean it will be with you. Many people freak out from marijuana when they smoke on Zoloft, and get drunk after 1-2 beers. My ability to smoke wasn't affected, however, when it came to drinking, I did lose a little tolerance. As for the cocaine, it may make you more stimulated, thus resulting in more anxiety. SSRIs are, pharmacologically, stimulants, so mixing 2 stimulants together isn't always smart in an anxiety case. And Zoloft, particularly, is one of the most stimulating SSRIs. In moderation, you should be alright.


----------

